# freebies from a garage sale-1



## ccbill (Jul 8, 2009)

I was looking at these at a local sale and the guy said, "Can't imagine anybody buying those. You can have them". Then he loaded them into the back of my pickup.


----------



## ccbill (Jul 8, 2009)

Here's another view. There's 5 more but I'm having a problem with the picture. None are embossed but one has some markings on the bottom. Only one is damaged(#1) Is has some chips on the lip. LOVE the big pontil on #7.
 Thanks for looking...CCBill...


----------



## Wilkie (Jul 8, 2009)

Very nice and the price was right!  I really like black glass.  

 Welcome to the forum.  Please share more with us!


----------



## capsoda (Jul 9, 2009)

Can't ask for a better deal. I can remember when those would have sold for 25 bucks a piece. The miracle of ebay.


----------



## Lordbud (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, during the dotcom bubble in the late 1990s bottles were selling for crazy high prices on the bay...


----------



## glass man (Jul 9, 2009)

SO GLAD FOR YOU!  GOING TO A LOCAL SELL AND SOMEBODY GIVING YOU OLD BOTTLES ONLY HAPPENS IN MY DREAMS! JAMIE


----------



## ccbill (Jul 17, 2009)

*RE: freebies from a garage sale*

Hopefully you can tell what they are, even with lousy pics. Sorry. Working on it.


----------



## ccbill (Jul 17, 2009)

*RE: freebies from a garage sale*

I'm trying to build a tumbler out of an electric ice cream freezer. Wish me luck...


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: freebies from a garage sale*

i built mine out of an old treadmill works wonderfully mine turns between 60 and 65 rpm


----------



## GuntherHess (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: freebies from a garage sale*



> I'm trying to build a tumbler out of an electric ice cream freezer. Wish me luck...


 
 Just let the bottles thaw slowly or they will crack


----------



## ccbill (Jul 19, 2009)

*RE: freebies from a garage sale*



> ORIGINAL:  Antiquenut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...Too late.!!! I tried to thaw them in the microwave. My Wife is gonna KILL me...LOL...
 Thanks for the responses. It's been too hot for this old fat boy to get out and dig. That 118 heat factor, day after day, sucks.
 ...Mild(not wild)CCBill...[]


----------

